# PSA Freedom AR-15 rifle $380



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The PSA freedom AR-15 has earned a reputation as a true work horse. It has the forward assist and dust cover but still is pretty much a standard kind of rifle. Not a good rifle to purchase to ad a bunch of costly accessory's to. But if you on a budget and need a good AR that goes bang this might be just the ticket for you. PSA is having a sale and you can pick up a complete freedom lower for $99 and a complete freedom upper 1-7 twist for $179.
With shipping to my door it's like $296 I have no idea what I'm going to do with another AR but at this price why not? 
The only matching upper and lower I could find was in gray. (what the heck
This would be a great place for a %10 off coupon (But,,,Fat chance

A billy Bob spring kit and a chrome contacts trigger from PSA and you are set


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> The PSA freedom AR-15 has earned a reputation as a true work horse. It has the forward assist and dust cover but still is pretty much a standard kind of rifle. Not a good rifle to purchase to ad a bunch of costly accessory's to. But if you on a budget and need a good AR that goes bang this might be just the ticket for you. PSA is having a sale and you can pick up a complete freedom lower for $99 and a complete freedom upper 1-7 twist for $179.
> With shipping to my door it's like $296 I have no idea what I'm going to do with another AR but at this price why not?
> The only matching upper and lower I could find was in gray. (what the heck
> This would be a great place for a %10 off coupon (But,,,Fat chance
> ...


I just finished putting together a dummy gun using one of their uppers, . . . a 80% lower I had laying around, . . . and a 39 dollar 6 position stock kit.

That put me on their mailing list, . . . and while it is an every day thing, . . . I wandered thru it the other day, . . . $60 2 stage trigger for the AR, . . . the reviews were great, . . . so I took the plunge.

Let me recommend it to anyone and everyone. It is not as good as the nat'l match trigger on my M1A, . . . but it has a lot of the same feel, . . . and I am super pleased with it.

Hoping to get some range time this week, . . . will pop up a range report if I do.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Looked yesterday,I hate the E-mail blast!.Freedom 16in middie 1-7,$179.00 but its a gray forend.https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa...freedom-upper-gray-with-bcg-ch-516445338.html

Freedom classic Gray lower,$99.99https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-ar15-freedom-classic-lower-gray-516445326.html

Slap it together!.....$280.00!+ tax (in Michigan) free shipping!.........Grey!,BLAH! but.later you can change stuff on your lego rifle.

I did a classic lower in black $129. plus a classic Freedom upper $179.00....$318.00.last month.middie 1-7.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

That’s an affordable AR. I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not to jack the thread, but add another $270 and you get


> PSA PA-15 16" CHF M4 Carbine 5.56 NATO Premium Classic AR-15 Rifle, Black


 an excellent AR with a CHF barrel (chrome lined) that is an excellent SHTF AR that will likely have double the life of rounds fire versus the freedom. PSA Premium rifles and carbines are one of the best kept secrets in that they are that good.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-pa15-16-chf-m4-carbine-556-nato-premium-classic-ar15-rifle-black.html


----------

